# How long does it take Klonopin to work?



## when will we be new skin

I _finally_ got prescribed a benzo! After months and months of useless crap like Buspar.

My doc gave me 0.5 mgs of Klonopin to take twice a day. How long does it take for it to take effect... as in when will I know whether or not it's working?

Gracias amigos.


----------



## BusterBluth

One to two hours before I feel it's full effects. I also feel it for close to 48 hours.


----------



## jim_morrison

when will we be new skin said:


> I _finally_ got prescribed a benzo! After months and months of useless crap like Buspar.
> 
> My doc gave me 0.5 mgs of Klonopin to take twice a day. How long does it take for it to take effect... as in when will I know whether or not it's working?
> 
> Gracias amigos.


Did you get off the effexor or taking them together?

Anyway it usually takes about 1 hour to kick in for me, different people need different effective doses, some will find that .5 mg a day works wonders, others find they need about 2 mg to get a good effect.


----------



## meyaj

Kicks in at maybe 40 minutes for me, when swallowed. I usually dissolve them under my tongue though, so they kick in a lot more quickly.

If you're wondering if they take days or even weeks like antidepressants do, then no, klonopin works pretty much instantly. 

My doc originally gave me 0.5mg twice day and it just made me kind of tired and flattened my mood. I talked to my doctor and now, I get the same overall amount per month (30mg), but I take 2mg when I feel like I need it, rather than twice a day, and I find it works a lot better like that.


----------



## when will we be new skin

Hmm.. my doctor said it usually takes a week to feel some effect.

Yes I am still taking Effexor.


----------



## jim_morrison

BusterBluth said:


> I also feel it for close to 48 hours.


Really? I know that it's sposed to have a long half life, but when i take 1 mg before bed, the anxiolytic effects are gone by the time I wake up in the morning. :stu


----------



## Shonen_Yo

Takes about 30 minutes, then it seems to reach its height about an hour in and remains stable after 2 hours. That's just how it seems to go for me.


----------



## 99x

A week to feel the effect? 

When it use to work I would feel it in 20-30 minutes..The "buzz" would last about 2-4 hours and the over all calming would reach up to 24 hours. 

When I started taking it regularly (1mg three times a day) I stopped feeling any effect after about 2 months. Just left me empty, flat, depressed, and it screwed up my cognition. I'm slowly tapering off and almost stable at .5mg a day. I plan for it to take about 3 more months to get off completely with minimal discomfort.

It's a great drug when taken as needed but if you plan on taking any benzo daily do research and know what you're getting into.


----------



## Tyler of Arc

me personally .5mg kpin twice a day. and for me it just levels me off the anxiety(SLIGHTLY). bassicaly for me from8,g to 10mgs effectve me/ in the past substace abuse problews. it you takin it to keep your anxiety, however, for fast reief xanax seems to be one of the fasting working. only reason i got off xsnsx was the fear of addiction. and klonopin has a fairly long half life so with time its functions my in prove
hope that helps

any questions just PN me.


----------



## gillettecavalcad3

I give it an hour to an hour and a half for it to properly kick in.

Lasts the whole day.


----------



## astontsui

maybe half an hour to an hour, but i find that it doesn't give me any "buzz" or any noticeable feeling really, I just slowly feel like that symptoms are going away, but it's so slow and marginal that I hardly notice it. Maybe I need a higher dosage, but afraid of getting addicted, so I force myself to take at most 1.5 mg a day but usually its 0.5 to 1 mg, which does JUST ENOUGH to get me through my day. I hate being in survival mode but I can't risk addiction.


----------



## BusterBluth

jim_morrison said:


> Really? I know that it's sposed to have a long half life, but when i take 1 mg before bed, the anxiolytic effects are gone by the time I wake up in the morning. :stu


May have been a slight exaggeration-- more than 24 hours, so maybe 36. I have been prescribed it for the last year (and have only taken it a handful of times).


----------



## meyaj

Maybe he's just a poor metabolizer or something. I also have the experience that klonopin lasts a lot longer than it's "supposed" to, though not to the extreme of 36 hours. I'm feeling pretty good for at least the rest of the day though. 

For me it definitely seems to have MUCH longer subjective effects than diazepam. I'm not sure what that implies.


----------



## jim_morrison

BusterBluth said:


> May have been a slight exaggeration-- more than 24 hours, so maybe 36. I have been prescribed it for the last year (and have only taken it a handful of times).


Your lucky if it lasts that long, what dose do you usually take anyway?


----------



## BusterBluth

jim_morrison said:


> Your lucky if it lasts that long, what dose do you usually take anyway?


OK I'll revise down again as I took one to see-- maybe a day worth of effects. I would have bet it was longer, maybe it was the first times I took it... oh well. .5 - 1.0mg


----------



## jim_morrison

Hmm maybe I should do my own experiment and take one in the morning, rather than before bed, to see how long in the day it lasts.


----------



## Xiomara

*I was just priscribed klonopin last night...*

I hope some1 can help me with info... This is the 1st time I get treated 4 my anxiety & i don't know how it's suppose 2 work... I took it last night & it kicked in this morning when I woke up... I still feel the shakes & all the anxiety symptoms... I feel a bit heavy... Is this normal??? :huh


----------



## metamorphosis

when will we be new skin said:


> I _finally_ got prescribed a benzo! After months and months of useless crap like Buspar.
> 
> My doc gave me 0.5 mgs of Klonopin to take twice a day. How long does it take for it to take effect... as in when will I know whether or not it's working?
> 
> Gracias amigos.


40-45 min. orally, about 5 min. sublingually!


----------



## kittyblu

i was on it for three months and it didnt do me much good. i stopped taking it


----------



## Don Gio

Use it in the morning on an empty stomach 2mg takes about 45 min.
really kills the racing thoughts i have in the morning.
It last the whole day.
i do take other benzo's on the side though


----------



## vwboy72

*Effective dose*

I take 3mg as needed and it kicks in around 45 minutes. I feel it working until about 3 hours.


----------



## blue girl

*hi*

Just started klonopine today hoping this one will work and help my anxiety. it is interfearing with my job, i have anxiety everyday for the past 3 years.


----------



## metamorphosis

when will we be new skin said:


> I _finally_ got prescribed a benzo! After months and months of useless crap like Buspar.
> 
> My doc gave me 0.5 mgs of Klonopin to take twice a day. How long does it take for it to take effect... as in when will I know whether or not it's working?
> 
> Gracias amigos.


You should feel it's effects in about 1-1/2 hrs.
If you take it sublingually, around 20-30 minutes for me.


----------



## A32

My doctor says 40 mins. He also says it's duration is 8 hours.
I time myself whenever I take a tab (0.5mg)

20 mins in I kinda-sorta start to feel something. I assume it's placebo
30 mins in I feel kinda better. I feel kind of decent. Still assuming it's placebo
40-45 mins in I feel it. Positive on this.
Roughly 1h 20m to 2h I feel great, I assume it's euphoria.
3h 30m or 4h it beings to fade away. Around this time I start to feel sleepy. I take it from my doc's words that after 4 hours the meds are still working but begin fade in efficiency.

That's just my body. Others are probably different. Sometimes I don't feel the effects as much. I notice I feel it a lot better when I'm very anxious of something.


----------



## jnms

So many people try to alleviate the suffering caused by social anxiety
or other mental disorder by using meds or supplements... Anxiety can almost create a kind of hell given that there are so many people who take medications despite their
side-effects, which get worse and worse as the immune systems gets weaker
because of constant usage of medications. As a matter of fact I was in the same
situation 6 months ago! I don't even want to remember that period of my life.
I struggled with social anxiety for 5 years. I had no friends and my life was
a mess. I was always anxious in front of other people.
I tried desperately to find a cure for my mental disorder. After many failed
attempts I still didn't give up. I didn't want to take medications anymore as
their side-effects continued to get worse. One night as I was searching on the
internet I found a revolutionary method that can cure any mental disorder.
And it works for any type of mental disorder, even for severe mental illnesses like bipolar disorder.
Since I had nothing to loose I decided to try this method. After 2 months I managed to cure my social anxiety and ocd!
It's really astonishing that there is such a method to cure any type of mental disorder.
You can learn more here:

Unique and Revolutionary Approach

By the way, you better give up medication or supplements as soon as you can! They have too many side-effects.

You don't have to live with your mental disorder and take medication or supplements for the rest of your life!

You can cure your mental disorder. This method has been so simplified that anybody can learn. You only have to be open-minded and follow the advice.
And believe me, all those supplements or drugs won't help you. Yes, some of them don't have many side-effects. However studies have shown that they are useless to many people. Contrary to popular belief they are not effective on most people. Would you not rather use a revolutionary and unique method that works for everyone and can completely cure your mental disorder? Besides, it's far less expensive than drugs, therapies, supplements or whatever because once you learn how to cure your mental disorder you will not need any supplements or drugs. You will have this knowledge for the rest of your life. This method is the only natural and effective way to completely cure your mental disorder. It teaches you how to get in touch with your unconscious mind, which is better than any doctor. You only have to be open-minded.

I am going to leave the forum, too. I'm free from anxiety like many others.
As a matter of fact, nobody posts here anymore.
Since I don't suffer from social anxiety and depression anymore I am going to begin a new life.

You should not miss the opportunity to use this method. You have nothing to loose. Don't be like those people who choose to spend the rest of their life talking about medication and therapies.


----------



## CiEZ

Klonopin has an INTERMEDIATE half life, not usually leaking over to the morning if taken at bed time. Valium has a way longer half life meaning it can be effective for 24-48 hours in some people


----------



## Caji

*Klonopin was BAD for me !!!*



BusterBluth said:


> One to two hours before I feel it's full effects. I also feel it for close to 48 hours.


Please be careful with klonopin, 2mg. name brand, the white pill. I took just 1 of them and I almost went crazy, did go crazy for about 6 hrs. I went to a grocery store and squatted down in front of the toys and stayed there 3 hrs. People kept asking me what was wrong. I made up the story that I had worked 3 days in a row without sleep to finish a job that HAD to be done for a school. I finally bought a rubber PIG, yes, a rubber pig and I took the light bulb out of a flashlight and bought it also. How crazy was that. I almost had 5 wreck on the way home as I was in both lanes and fell asleep many times to wake up to the sound of car horns and also the cut ruts on the side of the road that wake you if you run off the road. I would say, for me anyway, xanax or ativan is a much safer medicine. Since then I have done a few generic #1 klonopins and they worked as they were suppose to. So, why the name brand #2 did what it did is still a mystery. Just be careful of these benzos as they are dangerous. I have been on Methadone for 24 yrs now without ANY problems and it to helps with panic attacks and anxiety. I am on 88mg. oral once a day but I usually split it to 2 doses, half in the morning and half in the evening. This seems to help me sleep real good and awake feeling good also. Good luck and be carefull as 11 people died at the clinic mixing to many benzos with the methadone which should not be done. Good luck and be safe my friends....


----------

